# Upgrading to a better sprayer



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I got a Graco XR9 maybe two years ago and it's been good for the jobs I've used it on thus far. I'm currently not spraying that much - only using the sprayer for certain jobs - but I'd like to get a better sprayer that can perform better, last longer, and keep with work loads as they increase. 

I'm not looking to break that bank but I also realize it is wise to make some what of an investment in a good sprayer. 

I'd probably try and buy something semi-used. I've never used Titan sprayers before and I figured I'd stick with Graco as the one I have has done me good, and it seems - from reading here on PT - that most people prefer Graco sprayers over Titans.

Would the 390 be a good choice, or something like the 495?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I went a step up and purchased the 395. Other than initially getting a lemon (SW recently arranged for me to get a brand new replacement machine), it's size and capabiliy has been perfect for my needs. Paid $600 new two years ago and came with two free tips. A very good deal IMO.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

My first sprayer was a 1000+ max from graco. It's the same as a 695. I paid $800 for it 7 years ago. 
My theory is go a little bigger than what you currently need so you'll never have an issue. 
With this machine I've sprayed stains, epoxies, elastomerics, etc.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I've been looking at a 395. not sure if we will get it or not. It would look good next to the 395 FP.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Maybe the 395 is what I should look for.


----------



## Bookkeeper4Painters (May 18, 2016)

If you do buy a paint sprayer, ensure whoever does your taxes knows to about the 100% deduction under Section 179. This allows you deduct the full amount of the paint sprayer on your taxes (as long as it's under $500k). This tax incentive potentially ends in 2016. So if you're thinking about getting a paint sprayer, it might be in your interest to do so this year. 
http://www.section179.org/


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

beedoola said:


> Maybe the 395 is what I should look for.


Don't think you will be disappointed in what it can do for you. But with that said, if I was doing exteriors on a regular basis, I'd buy the best one I could afford and never look back.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd recommend going a little bigger and getting a 395 or 490. I'm not as familiar with Graco, but I believe that both have the digital controls with a digital pressure gauge. This is a feature that I've liked on my Titan because I can dial my pressures in quickly based on the product and tip I'm using.

Of all the equipment I've purchased for my business my sprayer has netted the greatest return on investment. Worry less about price and instead focus on the features and max tip size. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

A 490 is the way I would go for a second machine. I have sprayed almost everything with my 490 and it's still going.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I use my Graco 595 the most. It's great for ceilings, NC spray outs, exteriors etc. My next must have is my Titan 440. I use this for doors and trim. 

I wouldn't get any sprayer used. It's worth it to get it brand new. If you're good, you can easily talk your rep into throwing in an upgraded gun or extra tips with it.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

What about a barely used 440i for $400?


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't trust anyone to properly clean a paint sprayer. What you save buying it used, you'll spend getting repaired. Just my personal experience.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

There are varying opinions on what's okay and not to clean and store a paint sprayer. I know many painters who store their sprayer between jobs with water in it. I would NEVER let my sprayer sit more than a day, 2 Max, with water in it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I had a Graco 395 skid model. I upgraded to the Graco 490. 

Freaking bullet proof if you ask me.


----------



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

Angie_M said:


> There are varying opinions on what's okay and not to clean and store a paint sprayer. I know many painters who store their sprayer between jobs with water in it. I would NEVER let my sprayer sit more than a day, 2 Max, with water in it.


I have a 440 that has been stored months at a time with water in it. To date it still runs and cleans out perfect. I woud do a 440 or 495 better to have it and not need it


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

If I ever lend my sprayer out, I tell them the water better be clean enough to drink when you're done cleaning it. 😀


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I had a Graco 395 skid model. I upgraded to the Graco 490.
> 
> Freaking bullet proof if you ask me.


Mooregard, I thought they stopped making it!? 

Nice rig rent. :yes:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Mooregard, I thought they stopped making it!?


It's still available here in both Gennex and regular colorants.

Maybe just the Gennex now. I have been buying that since it became available.


----------

